# Name for my new photography business



## Pixie84

I'm looking to start my photography business but I'm confused as to what I should call it. Out of the list below, which do you think is the best name for my photography business (I take photos of people in all kinds of events)? and do you have any other ideas? Thank you so much

Creative Images Photography
Elegant Images
Flawless Images
Personalized Images
Exquisite Images
Lively Images
Special Images
Life Images
Pix Fairy
Leila's Photography
Wonderlens Photography
Sweet Memories Photography
Memory Box photography 
Happy Heart Photography
Babylon Photography


----------



## KmH

This isn't a Photography Beginners Forum topic, and the thread has been moved to the General Shop Talk forum in the Business District section of TPF.

Make sure the .com Internet domain name is available for each candidate name.


----------



## tirediron

To be honest, I don't really see anything that grabs me...  with respect to Keith's comments, don't be so quick to jump on the dot com domain; dot ca is much more likely to be available and will also readily identify you as a Canadian business.


----------



## janineh

Don't like any of them to be honest. Why don't you just use your name?


----------



## imagemaker46

Is this  jump in with both feet photography, or a weekend I want to make extra money business?


----------



## .SimO.

PixieDust
PixiePics

With exception to one or two you have listed, I have seen them over and over again.


----------



## Big Mike

When it comes to naming a business...especially one that will probably rely a fair bit on it's website...the name of the company and/or address of the website can be pretty important (or not so important, depending on how you market your business).  

Short, simple and easy to say & spell are good things.  It's not uncommon to have the web address different from the company name, but if you can keep them the same, that should pay off.  So when deciding on a name, look for what domain names are available.  And yes, look not only for .com, but for .ca (as a Canadian business).  Just make sure that if there is a similar domain already taken, that they aren't in your area.  You don't want any of your marketing efforts to mistakenly drive business to your competition.  

Using your name can work.  I know a few photographers who wish they had used their name, but are now entrenched with the cutesie name they picked several years ago.  On the other hand, getting married/changing your name can cause issues down the road as well.

Whether your name or a business name, look for something short and something that is easy to spell.  If I tell you my website is "Bob Jones dot com"....you could easily find the site.  But if I tell someone that it's "Renée Zellweger dot com" (if we pretend that she wasn't famous)....that is much harder to spell, and thus harder to find.  

So my advice is to find out what is available and choose the one that is easiest to say/spell/find.


----------



## sm4him

Babylon Photography?!? Really?? Just out of curiosity, what made you come up with that?

I assume the "Leila's Photography" is based on your name. It's a pretty name, and the advantage is, it's not that common. I'd use it. Leila's Photography, Photography by Leila, etc. 

Also: Others have already mentioned that you could easily use .ca instead of .com, and to make sure that if the .com (or .ca, or .net...) is taken, that it's not someone close enough to you to matter. But if it were me, I'd try to pick a name that was available in at least those three domains--.com, .ca, and .net and then I'd register all three of them. Use either .com or .ca for your actual website, but keep the other two domain names registered to you. It's really cheap to register domain names, and it keeps them from being available should a local competitor just want to mess with you.


----------



## gsgary

Post some examples of your work to give us a better idea


----------



## .SimO.

Something tells me the OP is not coming back...


----------



## runnah

Bitchin' Picturing
Slap Happy Productions
Full Assed Photos.


----------



## .SimO.

Full Assed Photos. hahaahaha.  Runnah makes my day


----------

